# Wessington Springs, SD area to TX. GOOD MONEY!!



## ctoole (Oct 17, 2011)

10-15 truck loads, round barrel, 5.5 x 5.5, max weight 25,000lbs. Load any day of the week except Sunday. Loading Flatbeds, Stepdecks...
Call Chris at 800-580-3101 x 2056 or email [email protected]


----------

